# Factory Edge Bevels and Tuning



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

So I have two boards that are both pretty new, and also have acquired edge guides and diamond stones which will facilitate me sharpening/deburring my edges with a 1 degree side and 1 degree base edge bevel, creating a 90 degree edge. I got this equipment because I had heard this 1 and 1, 90 degree edge bevel is typical for boards out of the factory to have, and also because I determined that this relatively conservative, middle-of-the road bevel is ideal for the snowboarding I do and the conditions I encounter.

The potential issue I have is that I don't know for certain what the factory bevels on my boards are. They are:

2017 Capita Horrorscope
2017 DC Media Blitz

I tried contacting both companies via email about what the bevels are, but it's been a while and I've received no response from either. Does anyone happen to know what factory edge bevels Capita or DC use, or specifically what these two boards may have? I haven't quite had either long enough to need any serious edge sharpening or deburring, but when the time comes, I'm slightly apprehensive to run a diamond stone along their edges with my 1/1 degree edge guides not knowing if this will allow my tuning stones to sit flush against the edges. Do you think it would be okay anyway since I desire that bevel set-up? Would the edges just take on that bevel over time if I sharpened them a few times? Perhaps I'm worrying too much.

I'd really be extremely thankful if anyone can shed some light on this for me.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I’ve had a good number of boards over the years. I have always emails the manufacturer for the factory specs. 

All of them have been 0/0 except for burton which were 1/1. 

Just a thought, but I have found burton boards to have the least amount of edge grip.


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

ek9max said:


> I’ve had a good number of boards over the years. I have always emails the manufacturer for the factory specs.
> 
> All of them have been 0/0 except for burton which were 1/1.
> 
> Just a thought, but I have found burton boards to have the least amount of edge grip.


Wow, really? Capita and DC too? Somehow I got the idea that the 1/1 bevel was most common. If it's true that my boards both have no edge bevels (0/0), I may have to reconsider my plan. I pretty much like them both the way they are and want to maintain them with the bevels they have or not change them much.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

A long time ago I remember reading (on this very forum, I believe) that 0/0 was most common, so the edges making a 90° angle between bottom and side. Almost fell into the trap of seriously overthinking it (do I *want* an angle? What is optimal??), but then just rode my boards as they came and liked how they ride and the rest is history.


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

Varza said:


> A long time ago I remember reading (on this very forum, I believe) that 0/0 was most common, so the edges making a 90° angle between bottom and side. Almost fell into the trap of seriously overthinking it (do I *want* an angle? What is optimal??), but then just rode my boards as they came and liked how they ride and the rest is history.


Wow, no kidding? Now that I consider it... it kind of would make more sense for them to be 0/0 out of factory, because then anyone who DIDN'T want any bevel wouldn't be screwed by their board already having bevel that can't be undone. 

I appreciate the input.


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

Hmm... I think my boards may have some slight bevel on their edges though. I can't believe I didn't think of doing this sooner, but I just rested a new, perfectly flat guitar pick along the base edge of both boards, and when pressuring the pick with a finger nail precisely along the center of the metal edge, I can make the pick sit flat against only the edge and see it lifting just off the base ever so slightly at a tiny angle. And when the pick is rested flat against the base, I see the slightest crack of light at the edge just where the pick overhangs along the metal edge. I think this simple little test has revealed at least a small base edge bevel on both boards.


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

Yeah, I actually just tried seeing if my edge guides could test for bevel, and I think I just confirmed the 1/1 set-up on both boards! I used my 1 degree base edge guide with the totally flat surface of a ruler, and it rested flush against the base edge to my eye. Also, I used my 91 degree side edge guide and clamp to rest my guitar pick against the side edge of both boards, and the pick is unmistakably flat against the side edges of both boards.

I think I just solved my own mystery. Durrrr... should've tried the edge guide test sooner. Still, thank you both for the input, and if anyone else wants to share knowledge about edge bevels and factory/tuning settings, I think this thread could be a nice place to chime in, for the benefit of anyone.


----------



## Morzak (Dec 22, 2016)

Synathidy said:


> Yeah, I actually just tried seeing if my edge guides could test for bevel, and I think I just confirmed the 1/1 set-up on both boards! I used my 1 degree base edge guide with the totally flat surface of a ruler, and it rested flush against the base edge to my eye. Also, I used my 91 degree side edge guide and clamp to rest my guitar pick against the side edge of both boards, and the pick is unmistakably flat against the side edges of both boards.
> 
> I think I just solved my own mystery. Durrrr... should've tried the edge guide test sooner. Still, thank you both for the input, and if anyone else wants to share knowledge about edge bevels and factory/tuning settings, I think this thread could be a nice place to chime in, for the benefit of anyone.



I think 1/1 will be the most common out of the factory, I never saw a board coming out of the factory with 0 base bevel... And yeah if you already have file guides you can easily check the angles with them.


----------

